# canadian retired female



## watski (Nov 8, 2012)

hello, I would love to know where and if you meet, do you hold events? I am solo and would like to get to know some folks.
Laura


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

watski said:


> hello, I would love to know where and if you meet, do you hold events? I am solo and would like to get to know some folks.
> Laura


:welcome: 
Mostly we are strictly an online forum. People live all over Mexico and there are many living part or all of the time in other countries, mostly the US and Canada. Some of these people go back and forth and some are just looking ahead to when they can spend time in Mexico.

Occasionally, some subgroup living in the same area will get together. That can be arranged in the open forums like this one, or through the Private Message system. You will have access to the PM system after you have posted 5 messages. 

Your first step might be to indicate in you profile in which "Playa" you are located. Mexico has lots of beaches. 

Best wishes,


----------



## Raptor9 (Nov 9, 2012)

Visit Mexico frequently; deciding currently where to retire; narrowed it down to either Merida or Oaxaca.


----------



## fballote (Oct 25, 2012)

I would suggest Merida, it is really safe and has a lot of good services (medical, schools, etc...) and is really close to the beach, the only downside is that it gets really hot around the summer months, but you can beat the heat with an air conditioner... 

There is also a big community of expats living in Merida and they get together pretty often. 

Are you planning on buying or renting?


----------



## watski (Nov 8, 2012)

I came to Playa Del Carmen, because I am comfortable with it, but realize there are many great and cheaper sites. Loving this fall weather! I am renting a fine 1 bdrm. AC and full kitchen for 5000 Peso, yahoo


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Check the new immigration regulations, effective 9 November 2012 and still evolving. Financial requirements and length of time they must be proven have DOUBLED !!!!
Many retirees, ourselves included, may have to sell out and leave Mexico. We can't handle a trip to the border to keep tourist status.
It now seems that Mexico only wants 'rich' retirees with around $100,000 USD in the bank for the past year and/or an income for a couple of about $60,000 USD per year.
There goes our happy life!


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

If you are looking to meet expats in PDC a few good places to start are Mom's (located upstairs on the corner of Avenue 30 and Calle 4, they are open Monday through Friday from 4 - 11), Bad Boys (located on the beach at Calle 4, best nights are Thursday, Friday and Saturday) and Wah Wah's (located on the beach at Calle 2, best nights are the same as Bad Boys). That is just a start, there is always Zenzis, Luna Blue and many other places.


----------

